# 2015 Nissan Murano clunk from the back when going over bumps



## Damien829 (Jun 11, 2016)

Has anyone experienced a problem like this? Please watch the two YouTube videos I made. Turn volume all the way up to hear the noise. 

https://youtu.be/YVAax46FNuU

https://youtu.be/11BmD84aaxA

Thanks for your feedback


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You'll have to jack the rear of the vehicle up to examine the suspension components.
- Check the mounting conditions (looseness, backlash) of each component and component conditions (wear, damage).
- Check ball joint axial end play; move axle side of suspension arm in the axial direction by hand; check that there is no end play.
- Check the shock absorber assembly for wear, oil leakage, damage.


----------



## abmurano (Aug 11, 2015)

This chain is dated so I assume you got it fixed. I had a similar problem on my 2015 Murano. The rear shock absorber leaked out all of it's fluid and failed. The only real symptom was the clicking noise you mentioned when I went over a bump or rough service. The dealer wouldn't cover it so I was out-of-pocket $300 but at least the problem was resolved.


----------

